# not mk2 but holy jebus...



## emmkaytwo (Jan 22, 2006)

and you think you have seen some wrecks
http://jalopnik.com/cars/news/...1.php


----------



## VWDIVA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: not mk2 but holy jebus... (emmkaytwo)*

wow


----------



## H20DubFreak (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: not mk2 but holy jebus... (VWDIVA)*

That was crazy.


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: not mk2 but holy jebus... (H20DubFreak)*

x2. yikes.


----------



## RDM (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: not mk2 but holy jebus... (dubswede)*

i need those seats for my passat.


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: not mk2 but holy jebus... (dubswede)*

How did he do that!?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: not mk2 but holy jebus... (animated_jetta)*

think they will total it?









E


----------



## Philbert411 (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: not mk2 but holy jebus... ([email protected])*

that'll buff right out


----------



## 8vOTIS (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: not mk2 but holy jebus... (emmkaytwo)*

did he get hit by a shopping cart or something, SUV door maybe?








i thought it was two cars for sure till i read it


----------



## muddbutt92 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: not mk2 but holy jebus... (8vOTIS)*

thats one lucky dude....wish i could say the same for the car tho


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

Got dibs on the seats.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

That will buff right out


----------



## IDrankBeer (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (The Infidel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Infidel* »_That will buff right out

A little clay bar will help too.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

not for anything, but it seems everytime i see a picture of a car in two pieces...its an audi







Remember that other one with the pine trees and the A3?


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: not mk2 but holy jebus... (emmkaytwo)*










































And they walked away from these ? Insane stuff.


----------



## 8vOTIS (Oct 5, 2006)

that guy is damn lucky, the drivers seat is the only thing still intact


----------



## emmkaytwo (Jan 22, 2006)

guess its over here in the s6 forums now... enjoy


----------

